# My latest fountain pen



## Dan_F (Oct 19, 2009)

I've been wanting to make myself another FP for quite a while, but have been preoccupied with bowls of late. This weekend I finally got around to it, and here is the result. 

















It's a big fellow, 6" with the cap on, used an El Grande nib and section, and solid sterling cap band. The blank is called "Mountaineer's Pride", which I thought would more closely resemble a vintage Parker blank now known as "True Blue", but it's not quite it. The shape is modeled on a Wahl-Eversharp "Equipoised" from the early '30's. Cap threads were done with the group buy tap and die set. 

Dan


----------



## devowoodworking (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice work Dan!


----------



## mickr (Oct 19, 2009)

WOW WOW WOW  that is a stunner


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Oct 19, 2009)

That is a beautiful pen! I love the shape and lines, Dan.


----------



## Rollerbob (Oct 19, 2009)

Now that is one sharp looking pen. Your exacution is spot on!!:wink:


----------



## artme (Oct 19, 2009)

Absolutely top shelf. Well done!!


----------



## hilltopper46 (Oct 19, 2009)

That is one beautiful pen - WOW!


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 19, 2009)

Awesome pen.


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 19, 2009)

Really nice!  The matching end caps really set it off.

Did you swedge the silver band on or did you use the El-grande delrin cap end?


----------



## glycerine (Oct 19, 2009)

Looks great!  I like it.


----------



## George417 (Oct 19, 2009)

Great looking pen, keep up the good work


----------



## Dan_F (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks to all for the comments. 

George---I made the cap band assembly from black acrylic. The bottom "ring" forms a tenon which has two steps, one for the silver, another for the top ring at .5", which also seats it into the cap. It's a tricky little thing to make. I tried swaging with the Beall chuck, but it didn't seem to be having any effect, and I didn't want to risk damaging the threads by forcing it too much. I might give it another try with a pair of narrow rings - maybe this one was too wide to "crush". 

Dan


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 19, 2009)

Great looking pen Dan . I like that blank , it suits that pen perfectly .


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Oct 26, 2009)

Very nice!

Robin


----------



## hewunch (Oct 26, 2009)

Stunning! Now what kit is that :biggrin: just kidding.


----------



## kruzzer (Oct 26, 2009)

Great design, great looking pen...


----------



## mrburls (Oct 27, 2009)

Awesome looking pen Dan. Workmanship outstanding. Like the color of blank used with your style of pen. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## TurnaPen (Oct 27, 2009)

Inspirational work, love it, Amos


----------



## Stevej72 (Oct 31, 2009)

Great looking pen, Dan.


----------



## Dan26 (Oct 31, 2009)

Definitely a beauty!


----------



## bitshird (Oct 31, 2009)

Dan, as usual very nice work.


----------



## Dan_F (Nov 1, 2009)

thanks to all the late comers . This is my new daily user, very comfortable.

Dan


----------



## johncrane (Nov 2, 2009)

Very nice work Dan!


----------



## joernundsimba (Nov 4, 2009)

He looks very good. 
 I like that.

Grüsse aus Germany
Ernst


----------



## potter (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi Dan,
i saw this pen only just, it's a great work!
all the best
Harry


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (Nov 14, 2009)

Nicely done.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow .. I just saw this too.. I love the lines.. the matching ends.. the
pen looks like it has a good feel.


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 15, 2009)

That's a real beauty Dan!


----------



## RussBoyd (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pen*

Nice pen Dan. How about a live look? You've got to see what I've been up to.    Russ


----------



## Dan_F (Nov 15, 2009)

This thread is kind of like a fishing bobber, slowly sinks, then pops back up every now and then. Thanks for the additional remarks. Here is a writing sample, one of Lou's nibs which I reground to cursive italic. 






Boyd, give me a call when you get a chance.

Dan


----------



## johnnycnc (Nov 15, 2009)

I'll say that's one fine looking pen, Dan!
I missed it the first go around(s).


----------

